# Home from hospital again



## babetoo (Aug 20, 2010)

will tell all the details when i can sit here for awhile. mostly a broken foot.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 20, 2010)

Sorry to hear that, babetoo.  Take care.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Aug 21, 2010)

Hey Miss Babe...Broken foot??? Did you kick somebody, or was it the cat??



Hope you are doing well.....


----------



## babetoo (Aug 21, 2010)

thanks everyone. fell in my bedroom, spent the day trying to call people. my son came right over and he called 911. they thought maybe a stroke, but luckily wasn't. just very tired from learning to use walker. no cast, just a big old black boot.


----------



## Kayelle (Aug 21, 2010)

Awww Babe!!  I'm so sorry to hear that.  

It must hurt like the dickens, hope you're dancing again soon!


----------



## LPBeier (Aug 21, 2010)

Babe, you take good care of yourself.  Do you have a lifeline system where you are?  Those buttons you where on your wrist or on a necklace that you can push to get help?  My Dad has had his for about 7 years and used it for the first time a couple of weeks ago when he couldn't call out to us in the middle of the night.  If you are alone it is even more essential.

I wish I was closer and could come and look after you.


----------



## kadesma (Aug 21, 2010)

Babe sorry to hear you've broken your foot. I know it must hurt a lot. Please be careful. I hate to think of you neeeding help and being all alone. As Laurie said think about one of those call buttons or even assisted living where you have help when you need it.
kades


----------



## mollyanne (Aug 21, 2010)

oh my goodness babe...bless your heart...time to pamper yourself


----------



## babetoo (Aug 22, 2010)

thanks everyone, i do have the button thing on my neck. just didn't want to do it. thought i would be ok. by the time i realized i that i was not going to be able to handle it myself, that blood sugar was so low, that i couldn't think straight. stupid of me i know. i just hate the whole fire department business. anyway, no pain in foot. dr. says clean fracture. i see him next week. all of my family are mad at me for not going to rehab place ( read nursing home) that is not going to happen. stubborn yes, stupid i am not. you will all remember my friend, a vegetable for a year now. happened in hospital and so called rehab.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 22, 2010)

Babe, hope your foot heals quickly.  Stubborn is okay, but press the button if you need help!  Your family will be thankful you did.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 22, 2010)

Oh Babe!  That's what the button is for. And the firemen don't mind, it's what they do!
Take care of yourself!


----------



## spork (Aug 23, 2010)

Take care, babe, nice and easy.  Now that you're no longer able to get up and walk about, we look forward to seeing more of you at DC's Forums.


----------



## Barbara (Aug 23, 2010)

Sorry you fell & like others have said pamper yourself. Clean fracture should heal well & fast. Hope you don't live in two story house.


----------



## babetoo (Sep 9, 2010)

the boot is off. i am so glad. what a hassle. a bit shaky in legs but all up hill from here. gonna be even more careful.


----------



## Constance (Sep 9, 2010)

I'm sorry I didn't see this before. I'm glad you are better. Take care!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 10, 2010)

Now no more fractures or you'll have to come stay at my place.  Glad it's getting better!


----------



## letscook (Sep 10, 2010)

Hope your feeling better.


----------



## Charlotte (Sep 20, 2010)

Yes Babetoo, I sure hope you're better! I used to install those lifeline systems for people through our church, around here it's all volunteer work. Please do use the button! I know, others have said so and I should just hush now... and I know first hand what low Blood Sugars can do to us.. 

You take good care of YOU !


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Sep 20, 2010)

Hi Babetoo;  I hope the foot is doing well and that you're able to get around Ok.  my best wishes, and especially, my prayers are with you.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## babetoo (Oct 12, 2010)

another fall, hospital again, two weeks. found out what was making me fall. two medicines that should be given together. badly injured muscles in leg. on the mend now and hope is last trip to hospital.


----------



## DaveSoMD (Oct 12, 2010)

Oh babetoo. I 'm so sorry to hear you were back there again.  But it is good that you now know what as causing you to be unsteady and fall.  

Take it easy  get well.  We all miss you here.


----------



## Barbara L (Oct 12, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear that Babe.  I sure hope this was the last time.  Get well very soon.

Barbara


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 13, 2010)

Good to see your pixels, Babetoo!  Was thinking about you the other day.  I hope you get better soon!  Hugs!


----------



## Kathleen (Oct 14, 2010)

Glad to see you back, Babe.  How did your furry boys fare while you were gone?


----------



## babetoo (Oct 14, 2010)

KathleenA said:


> Glad to see you back, Babe. How did your furry boys fare while you were gone?


 
they did ok. son and/or daughter checked everyday. they really missed me and are sticking really close since i got home. i really missed them so much. will need to start training for charlie all over again. regressed to sucking on my clothes all the time. he is getting fixed on 26th, that will settle him down a bit. thomas is same old thomas. thanks for asking.


----------



## CookLikeJulia (Oct 16, 2010)

Also back again! Sorry to read that you had a broken foot? Please take care next time, we are happy you're also back here!


----------

